# DIY Ghazanfar/RG reactor parts?



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey everyone.

In the past few days I've hit up two Canadian Tires and a Rona looking for parts to build an inline CO2 reactor like this one: http://www.gwapa.org/articles/inline_co2_reactor/

I've had zero luck finding PVC parts under 4", much less barbed fittings and appropriate sized reducers. My filter pipe is 5/8" so it's a really awkward size to find fittings for. Beyond that, I haven't even found the 2" straight pvc tube required.

Anywhere I can go? I don't have a car so it'd have to be TTC accessible.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jediwiggles (Aug 29, 2009)

*Reactor parts*

I just sourced all these parts, For sure I know you can definately get all you need from Rona. Every part, the only thing is you have to buy the pvc pipe by the full length. Meaning your buying like a 12 foot section. But other than that, its all there. They even have a rental section that if you ask real nice, the guy will cut it for ya.

If Rona is too far away you can also source all these parts from home depot, although for some reason when i made one from there i used 1 1/2" vinyl tubing instead of 2" pvc. Works the same, just need a longer length of tube and different endcaps. If ya need some more help, a few of us on here have already walked the co2 reactor path.

Canadian tire is good for one thing, being a great canadian icon, as far as inventory, go to 1 of these 2 places instead. Let me know if ya have any questions.

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## bioload (Oct 20, 2009)

Boogerboy said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> In the past few days I've hit up two Canadian Tires and a Rona looking for parts to build an inline CO2 reactor like this one: http://www.gwapa.org/articles/inline_co2_reactor/
> 
> ...


http://www.ontarioplastics.ca/about/about.php


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

I pretty much have everything you need except the nipple where you need to connect the co2. I'll try to post the pic here when i get a chance. I'm heading downtown on Wednesday till lunch and will drop by menagerie. Make me an offer, I'm looking for some anubias petite.


----------



## lemuj (Dec 7, 2006)

found a pic, here's one that i made for my self, the one on the left, the other was gonna use for DIY external heater that i never get to do and went with the Hydor instead.


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

how tall is it? Does it have media inside or is it like the RG? What size are the fittings? Have you ever tried it (if so what's your filter rating)? Anyreason for the elbows?


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

If you haven't tried Lowes yet, you should stop by there. They have a lot of PVC pipe and fittings that you won't find at Home Depot/Rona/Canadian Tire.


----------



## vrodolfo (Apr 7, 2011)

How much does it cost you guys to make this stuff?

I find DIY can be fun, but sometimes, can be impractical when it comes to cost.

Especially when you have stuff on ebay like this:

CO2 Atomizer

Now, I'm not trying to promote this product but wouldn't this be a cheaper alternative? Mind you, this thing would only work with pressurized CO2. DIY CO2 would be out of the question.


----------

